# Ioannina



## yelizkar (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to join an expat community if there is any in city of Ioannina...

Happ X-mas & Happy New Year to Everybody


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Yelizkar. I don't know if we have any members living in Ioannina but hopefully they will come along and introduce themselves if we do


----------



## lizacska (Nov 6, 2013)

Hi, i live in Ioannina, an am looking to meet other foreigners who live here. I have been living in Greece fr 4 1/2 years, at first in a village and now in town. Except for my husbands family i dont know a lot of people around here andI'd love to make some new friends to spend some time with or do activities together!


----------



## yelizkar (Dec 20, 2011)

hi Lizacska,

so sorry for my very late reply since I m nit frequent user of this site.
pls give me your phone # or email if you re still around Ioannina...


----------

